

Apple Watch contains pulse oximeter suggesting future blood oxygen measurement - davidbarker
http://9to5mac.com/2015/04/24/apple-watch-blood-oxygen/

======
lsiunsuex
Curious if it was included but never talked about so they could grab (much)
more real world test data and finish developing the software for it.

(I'm no doctor / scientist) but I'd imagine trying to determine blood oxygen
levels accurately would be much more difficult to get right with a
(assumingly) small test group they might have had access to.

